# Who here takes adderall and does it help you?



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

Who here takes adderall and does it help you? How did you get it prescribed for you?

I am basically non functioning due to depression and anxiety. I don't even want to talk or do anything outside the house or talk to people on the phone. I've tried antidepressants before, but they didn't do anything and take long to work if they do. I need something to jump start me back into doing things. All I have now is klonopin and it helps very little. I also experience facial freezing all the time and my focus in all on that. I also take classes and have a hard time concentrating on things. I think adderall might get rid of the depression and help me concentrate, but I have a hard time getting ot prescribed.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I take Adderall, and yes, it definitely does help my SA and depression. But we've already had a lengthy private message chat about that, so I don't think I should go into it again :b


----------



## Flinx (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi Corey,

Do you take Adderall for ADD or SA and depression? I was prescribed it for motivation and energy boost, but I've only taken it a couple of times at 5mg. What's your current dose?

Take care


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I use it for motivation mostly. I can focus fairly good usually. But, it seems to help me alot of SA also when used along with celexa/lorazepam. The drug really helps me with homework when I am easily distracted by a vast array of fun things to do otherwise.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Flinx said:


> Do you take Adderall for ADD or SA and depression? ... What's your current dose?


I take Adderall for just about every reason it can conceivably be prescribed for - attention problems (although I'm not officially diagnosed with ADD, but contrary to popular belief, an official diagnosis isn't required for treatment), social anxiety, treatment-resistant depression...I could probably name a few other problems that it helps me with, but I don't see much point in it.

And as for my dose (as my signature clearly states), I take 20mg twice a day for a total of 40mg each day.


----------



## Flinx (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info, Korey. I just started taking 10mg once a day for my lethargy problem. I was on Wellbutrin, but my Pdoc weened me off the last few weeks when she prescribed Zoloft along with Klonopin for my GAD, social anxiety and depression.

When I started the Adderall, I only took a couple of doses of it because I didn't like the wired feeling and my jaw was clenching a lot. I told my pdoc about this and she prescribed Wellbutrin instead. The Wellbutrin made my tense jaw worse, so she took me off it.

I started taking the leftover Adderall I had yesterday. I felt really good for a change. No tense jaw and I started talking more than I normally do, which is hardly ever. I use to talk a lot a couple of years ago, but my depression really kicked my butt and I hardly talk anymore. I want to be more social and be able to hold a normal conversation again. It's like my brain shut down. I didn't get the wired feeling either, which was nice.

I'm going to continue to take it until I go to my pdoc's next appointment. I will ask her for another script if everything works out. I really need help with my SA, depression and motivation. I didn't know Adderall helps with depression also. I'm glad that it helps you out with your problems.
Does the good effects of talking more stick around after it builds in your system of is it a temporary side effect? How about tolerance? How long have you been taking it?

Thanks for replying, I really need a lot of info at this time. 

Take care and have a great day.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Psycho-stimulants like Adderall have both the advantage and disadvantage of taking effect immediately without weeks of waiting. The positive effects generally leave along with the drug once it's metabolized, so if you go a day or so without taking a dose of it, you will almost certainly feel its absence. It's not a crash into depression or anything extreme like that, but it is noticeable.

As with every medication I can think of, gradual upping of the dose amount is usually necessary with Adderall until the most effective dose is found - the dose that works best and has the fewest side effects without losing its effectiveness.

I've been taking Adderall since July of 2007, I think.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been using it for about a year now and never have used a dose over 10mg at once, and I take drug holidays.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Adderall is a mix of amphetamine & dextroamphetamine as I recall. What's the point of mixing the two? Was this just a way for a drug company to come up with another drug to patent?

How does the effect differ from that of dextroamphetamine alone, such as in Dexadrine?


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

I think the four amphetamine types in adderall are metabolised at different rates.


----------



## Flinx (Jan 8, 2008)

I heard the Dexadrine is better then Adderall, but I doubt if my pdoc would prescribe it. I'm surprised that she gave me Adderall before trying Wellbutrin.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

People have less side affects on dexedrine from what I hear... I would like to try it sometime.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I thought switching from Adderall to Dexedrine was a good move. It wasn't. Without the levo isomer in Adderall (that's supposedly responsible for the peripheral stimulation), I wasn't able to gauge my dosing. When I first started taking Dexedrine, I think I only slept every other night until I became more used to it. I much prefer Adderall. Its a combination of amphetamine "salts", but I think three of the four salt bases are chemically related to sugar because Adderall tablets taste sweet. Dexedrine is old and very hard to find (in my area, at least). When I first had it filled, I had to go find the nearest 24-hour Walgreens just to get a partial fill; they had to order the rest of it, and once it did arrive, they kept calling us saying that we needed to come pick it up or they were going to have to send it back. When I went to my local Walgreens (where I get all of my other prescriptions filled) a couple of weeks before I was to fill my next Dexedrine prescription, I asked the pharmacy manager to order the Dexedrine so it would arrive in time to fill my prescription. I gave her my pharmacy receipt from the first time I filled it, and it had the NDC for the pills printed on it plainly, so there should not have been any problems or mix ups. I even watched her type the order into the computer, and she told me when it should arrive. However, when I went to fill my Dexedrine prescription, the pharmacy worker said that no orders had been placed for Dexedrine and that the pharmacy didn't have any in stock. I asked if the pharmacy manager was in, but I was told that she wasn't coming back in to work until the following week. SO, I decided to hell with all the running around. I never got that prescription filled. It's in an envelope in my night stand with two other large, old, and unfilled prescriptions (those two happen to be for Ritalin, though). I realize they're no good anymore, but I keep them just for the hell of it, I guess.

Anyway, Adderall is much more popular than Dexedrine, so I can get a prescription for it filled without having to wait a week or practically be harassed on the phone.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

The filler in most generic adderall tablets is sugar based. I doubt the amphetamine itself is related to sugar. I've had "real" Shire manufactured adderall instant release and it wasn't sugary (it was still beady in a capsule).


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

klonopin also tastes sweet


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Wellington said:


> The filler in most generic adderall tablets is sugar based. I doubt the amphetamine itself is related to sugar. I've had "real" Shire manufactured adderall instant release and it wasn't sugary (it was still beady in a capsule).











That is genuine Shire instant release Adderall 20mg. The only type that comes in beaded capsule form is Adderall XR.

I know Wikipedia is not very credible, but the information found on its Adderall page matches up with the information in the prescribing guide at the manufacturer's website, so I hope it's trustworthy:



Wikipedia said:


> * 1/4 dextroamphetamine *saccharate*
> * 1/4 dextroamphetamine sulfate
> * 1/4 *aspartate* (racemic dextro/laevo-amphetamine)
> * 1/4 sulfate (racemic dextro/laevo-amphetamine)


Those two components are related to a sugar of some sort and are consequently sweet-tasting. There might be some plain sugar in with the tablet preparations, but the actual compounds contain "sugary" components themselves.


----------



## Flinx (Jan 8, 2008)

Is Adderall XR better than standard release?


----------



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

I am went to a psych who had diagnosed me 2 years ago with SAD/depression and he would not prescribe Aderall for me, he prefers to stick with ssri's when I clearly stated that they do nothing for me as I have tried 3 different ones with him. He was more willing to go with MAOI's which I do not want to go with. I am almost to the point of being agorophobic due to depression and anxiety. I also have big concentration problems in public and in school because I am constantly focused internally and on what others around me are thinking. My concentration is ls also fully on my mouth area everywhere I go. I have tried some adderaal before from a friend and it helped a lot. I feel this med would take cae of my depression and concentration problems all at once and it is fast acting so I can function almost right away. I am in the process of making an appointment to another psych to try and get this medication. *What would I need to tell them in order to get this?*

I asked my old psych if they used to prescribe adderral or amphetamines for despression in the older days. He basically stated no and if I am looking to get adderral, its best not to bring up depression of any kind when asking for this drug. His diagnosis from the past basically did not match up to what is needed for this drug and he therefore felt uncomfortable presribing it. I have no insurance so I basically wasted my money on him. I'm tired of wasting money on docs and not getting what I feel I need. Since I'm 24 they all think that i am just trying to get this drug to abuse it. Maybe I should bring in some info from the net next time I come in or possibly drag a parent along to make it seem more legit?


----------



## Flinx (Jan 8, 2008)

I told my pdoc that I needed something for motivation, lack of energy. I asked about Provigil, but she said it would be hard to get if I didn't have Narcolepsy. She suggested Ritalin or Adderall. I accepted the Adderall. I also take Zoloft and Klonopin along with it. So far so good, but I just started on this combo.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

so has adderell or any ADD meds helped with shyness? or feeling more relaxed/comfortable around people? i know i need it for my really bad concentration problems but that would also be great if they worked well for my SA/shyness (in fact that would be amazing).


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

For me, adderall by itself can make me have more anxiety. If you add a benzo or a good SSRI to the combo it helps alot. Adderall makes you want to talk more and do homework more, or any kind of work for that matter. But the anxiety can still be there possibly.


----------



## Jrock (Dec 16, 2008)

ADHD is already trying to recruit "shyness" into Inattentive ADD category. So if your shy. Go get ADD tested for ADHD-I then use ADHD drugs to help improve your shyness and SAD


People who have more SAD then shyness this may not work for you


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I am on Adderall for ADHD. I was diagnosed with ADHD. It helps for the most part. Paxil is the only thing that has helped with my SA.


----------



## GSBrackett (Sep 7, 2010)

*Thank you all for being there*

:yesI likewise have been diagnosed as having Social anxiety and ADHD. I know that primarily it is the ADHD and not being able to perform at work or in school like others that causes my depression and fears. Other than that, I love Life!!!! My mind and heart want to do things, but without adderall my brain and body won't let me!!!!! It's so frustrating to constantly prove to the people I work with that I'm not doing illegal drugs or gonna flip out on them at any moment. They are so judgemental!!! I use to take Strattera 60mg a day because my doctor said it was safer than Adderall, but it eventually turned me into a zombie, destroyed my sex life and drive, and made my job at work worse than ever. I'm a server in a restaurant and can't be dragging my you know what and looking and feeling muddle headed and dry mouther constantly. I sought a second opinion recently and he prescribed me 15mg, twice a day. It has been a godsend. I'm supposed to take this for a month and go back to the doctor for a checkup with my blood pressure et al. The only time I feel negative side effects from the adderall (in all other ways, it has totally changed my life for the better---participating more in activities, leaving the house, organizing and cleaning, and doing routine tasks like oil changes and repairs to house, not overspeaking or being inappropriate in social situations, which I use to do A LOT!!!) is when I am around people from work and they purposely stand around and gossip and try to manipulate me by creating obstacles and problems for me to deal with during the evening. They just won't believe that I'm not doing something wrong, or illegal. I never realized how cruel the people closest to you can be sometimes, just so damn cruel!!! I can't change jobs right now, so I have to deal with it.. It's just nice to know that there are other people out there who are going through and understand what I'm going through, and have been going through all my life.

Gary


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Some of us don't mix our salts. I've been on dextroamphetamine since January for depression. And, yes, it's an exotic item that every pharmacy has to special order.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

MissMay1977 said:


> I am on Adderall for ADHD. I was diagnosed with ADHD. It helps for the most part. Paxil is the only thing that has helped with my SA.


Just to update this. Paxil stopped working for me and I am now on Cymbalta. It is helping with general depression and anxiety.


----------



## michaelscott330 (Mar 10, 2012)

I was diagnosed with anxiety, OCD and depression at 18. Then when I went off to college my anxiety attacks were happening like 10 times a day and i wasn't able to leave my dorm room. I came home to see a psychiatrist for the first time and she gave me xanax and zoloft. She gradually put me on 250mg (or whatever the highest dose is). She was supposed to be one of the best Psych where we lived and she was $350 an hour. My parents were desperate and I couldn't live this way anymore. I started to feel better on the zoloft but gradually it pushed me into a state of hypo mania. I was gambling and spending money on god knows what and going out and partying and drinking. This is stuff I never used to do. I never even touched a drink until I started the zoloft. It took away all my anxiety and depression but then made me impulsive and manic and insane. I obviously had to come off it (I wish I had all that money back right now). My second psychiatrist tried me on a few meds but he referred me to another doctor because he just couldn't help me. Then my mom found this doctor that worked in the hospital and had his own practice and he was amazing. We tried out alot of things before I got everything under control. Side note: I was seeing a therapist and in DBT at the time. I got diagnosed with borderline personality disorder. Apparently ssri's sent me into mania and that was a clue that I could be bipolar. I didn't really care about my diagnoses I just wanted to feel better. Some coctails worked some didn't. I felt like a guinea pig. Then one day my meds made me so suicidal that I went into a psych ward. It was the best thing I ever did because they detoxed me off clonazepam. Well from 10mg down to 2mg. They regulated all of my medication and they made sure when I was discharged that my mom would keep my meds and dispense them to me at the right times. Now....I am currently on welbutrin 450xl and prozac 80mg in the morning, lamictal 200mg and seroquel xr 400 and 2m clonazepam at night, and recently my Dr. added in ADDERALL and It literally made me feel better instantly. I didn't feel a high though (I didn't want to) but rather I just felt calm and alot of the obsessive thoughts in my head went away and I could sit through a whole tv show without getting up a million times. I am on 45mg adderall and have been on it 2 weeks. I'm 110 pounds 5'3". I really would appreciate everyone's support and advice on here. I don't really have anyone besides my psych doc and therapist to talk about this stuff with.


----------



## michaelscott330 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi guys I'm new to the forums and I would appreciate any support and advice. I'm 110 pounds 5'3". I am currently on welbutrin 450xl and prozac 80mg in the morning, lamictal 200mg and seroquel xr 400 and 2m clonazepam at night, and recently my Dr. added in ADDERALL and It literally made me feel better instantly. I didn't feel a high though (I didn't want to) but rather I just felt calm and alot of the obsessive thoughts in my head went away and I could sit through a whole tv show without getting up a million times. I am on 45mg adderall and have been on it 2 weeks. I take 30mg in the am and mid afternoon i take 15 (not the xr). I love it. I'm pretty sure I have undiagnosed ADD because I feel so calm and focused on it. i don't feel speedy at all.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Stims are the only thing helping with sa; with the addition of mem they are sustainable


----------



## EmbersForAmber (Dec 23, 2012)

hi i'm new here and was wondering how does the doctor know if you have add or adhd? i have anxiety but not diagnosed and im pretty sure ive had 2 bad anxiety attacks one landed me in the er because i thought it was a heart attack...any help would be awesome


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

michaelscott330 said:


> Now....I am currently on welbutrin 450xl and prozac 80mg in the morning, lamictal 200mg and seroquel xr 400 and 2m clonazepam at night, and recently my Dr. added in ADDERALL and It literally made me feel better instantly.


Boy, what a stack. 
I'd not even dare to take one of those drugs except maybe prozac and wellbutrin but not that high.

What's your blood pressure and pulse? Do you get rhythm disorders?


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

EmbersForAmber said:


> hi i'm new here and was wondering how does the doctor know if you have add or adhd? i have anxiety but not diagnosed and im pretty sure ive had 2 bad anxiety attacks one landed me in the er because i thought it was a heart attack...any help would be awesome


ADD is ADHD without the H. That's when you have ADD but aren't hyperactive. 

Anyway, having anxiety attacks is probably not going to get better on stimulants.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

thundercats said:


> Boy, what a stack.
> I'd not even dare to take one of those drugs except maybe prozac and wellbutrin but not that high.
> 
> What's your blood pressure and pulse? Do you get rhythm disorders?


I started a thread about a year ago I think, with mindblowing stacks people were taking. I'll bump it, you won't believe your eyes at their number of meds and doses


----------



## thundercats (Mar 12, 2012)

Inshallah said:


> I started a thread about a year ago I think, with mindblowing stacks people were taking. I'll bump it, you won't believe your eyes at their number of meds and doses


Yes already saw it. This is clearly abuse period. It's like adding new meds for every imaginable problem instead of maybe asking if the old meds are causing problems. It's insane.


----------



## ellespirit (Dec 2, 2012)

_I know someone who always took adderal_


----------



## jnms (Dec 2, 2012)

So many people who want to use adderall ..... I'm sure you have already realized that it has side-effects like many other drugs.... side-effects that will become even more harmful one day as your immune system gets weaker and weaker due to these medications....

I really feel a lot of empathy for people like you. It seems like you believe that you have to spend the rest of your life taking medication..... 
As a matter of fact I was in the same situation like you, a few months ago. I think it's time you know the truth and learn about the revolutionary method that can put an end to any mental disorder. As I said, I was in the same situation like you a few months ago.... struggling with anxiety..... yes, anxiety.... the mental disorder that can make life unbearable.... Everything seemed so dark to me at the period.... 
Little I knew what was ahead of me at the time. I had always wanted to find a cure for my anxiety..... I tried several methods, which didn't work but I didn't give up. I kept my hope alive. 
Fortunately, one day I learned about the existence of a revolutionary method that can put an end to any mental disorder, including anxiety. This seems to be the only method that works for everyone and can cure entirely any mental disorder. I was cured thanks to this method! I feel such a relief to be finally free from anxiety!

Here, you can learn how to cure your mental disorder, too.

Unique and revolutionary approach

All you need is to be serious and open-minded and to put in the work. It takes some time, but you are free from anxiety in the end. The unconscious is better than any doctor. You can learn, too, how to use the healing power of dreams, which is the most natural and effective. 
It feels so good to be normal again! I spent last Christmas and New Year's Eve anxiety free.

It seems like nobody posts here anymore. I am going to leave this forum and never post again. I am going to begin a new life.


----------



## MikeinNirvana (Dec 2, 2012)

jnms said:


> So many people who want to use adderall ..... I'm sure you have already realized that it has side-effects like many other drugs.... side-effects that will become even more harmful one day as your immune system gets weaker and weaker due to these medications....
> 
> I really feel a lot of empathy for people like you. It seems like you believe that you have to spend the rest of your life taking medication.....
> As a matter of fact I was in the same situation like you, a few months ago. I think it's time you know the truth and learn about the revolutionary method that can put an end to any mental disorder. As I said, I was in the same situation like you a few months ago.... struggling with anxiety..... yes, anxiety.... the mental disorder that can make life unbearable.... Everything seemed so dark to me at the period....
> ...


link don't work


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Not really suited for daily use


----------

